# Nano Air?



## Clemson (Oct 26, 2018)

I bought new skis and boots last year and this year I am refitting my clothing. I bought a great shell, NF Free Thinker, and am now looking for the perfect midlayer. I am leaning toward the nano because of great reviews, but they are all aimed at Back Country. Does anyone know how they perform as an East Coast trail midlayer? Warm enough , too warm?


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 26, 2018)

Depends on your personal preferences.  Also depends on what model you are considering.  One thing I have noticed is that some models have a problem with pilling after relatively little use.  

My wife has a new Micro Puff and loves it.  I have a Micro Puff vest I just got and I like it. It is very lightweight and warm.  

I think that people are moving away from fleece to puffy-type layers.  There are a lot of good options.


----------



## Edd (Dec 14, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> I think that people are moving away from fleece to puffy-type layers.  There are a lot of good options.



I switched last year to a NF Thermoball as a mid-layer. I’ve found thin puffys to have an oddly wide temperature range. I love it and have been wearing a different one with a hood as my everyday winter jacket.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Dec 14, 2018)

Been using nothing but Nano Air since I got my NA Hoody.  Have since added the vest for warm days.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Dec 14, 2018)

Oh, they do pill a bit, but I'll deal with it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 14, 2018)

Jersey Skier said:


> Been using nothing but Nano Air since I got my NA Hoody.  Have since added the vest for warm days.



Nice!  They now have been on the market long enough that you can get some good deals on them through Patagonia directly or other outlets.  I find they are good overall for mid-layer use.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 14, 2018)

Jersey Skier said:


> Oh, they do pill a bit, but I'll deal with it.



Yes.  My sense and experience has been that the newer ones are better.  

And Patagonia stands by their stuff.  The one item I had that had pilling problems I took back and exchanged.  No questions asked.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2019)

So my FA17 Nano Storm, with maybe four days of lift-served skiing, is pilling BIG TIME in the back.  My guess is it is from the chairlift rides (!)  I am pretty pissed about it.  Not sure if I am taking it back (I like the color) or getting a pill razor to try and fix it.  Like some reviewers said, it is not just pilling, but the fabric itself is starting to get wrinkled from the disintegration.


----------



## JimG. (Jan 15, 2019)

3 words sum it up:

Made in China


----------

